# So Uber Pro ### don't reset?



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Just finished my first quarter of Uber Pro. I tossed getting pro out the window a while back when I realized I had 9 cancels. Means I would need to have more than 200 rides without a single cancel to get under 4%.

So. I thought. Hey, at the end of July my Uber Pro tier re-sets. Perhaps the ratings will as well and you get a fresh start.

NOPE! Didn't happen. My rolling total is still going from last quarter. So, at this point with 16 cancellations I now need 400 rides without a cancellation to get to Pro! I'm at 106 rides in, so I figure I would really need 394 rides without a single cancel.

Yea.... that isn't going to happen.

*Is there a point where your rides cap out and cancels/accept do actually start to roll off?? 500 like ratings?*


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Just finished my first quarter of Uber Pro. I tossed getting pro out the window a while back when I realized I had 9 cancels. Means I would need to have more than 200 rides without a single cancel to get under 4%.
> 
> So. I thought. Hey, at the end of July my Uber Pro tier re-sets. Perhaps the ratings will as well and you get a fresh start.
> 
> ...


? ? you should get a badge for not making gold.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

LOL .... well I was Diamond. Was 100 pts short of being that again. That is, if I had the service % numbers. :coolio:


----------



## SoMuchHair (Jul 17, 2019)

not sure if rides and cancel % works the same as rating, i would think not. Just got Gold and enjoying the puny extra perk that comes with (seeing trip time and general direction before accepting). But then, you still can't just decline at will.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The only thing that resets every quarter are points earned towards gold, platinum and diamond. It has no effect on AR, CR or ratings.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Just finished my first quarter of Uber Pro. I tossed getting pro out the window a while back when I realized I had 9 cancels. Means I would need to have more than 200 rides without a single cancel to get under 4%.
> 
> So. I thought. Hey, at the end of July my Uber Pro tier re-sets. Perhaps the ratings will as well and you get a fresh start.
> 
> ...


Your AR and CR is a rolling 30 day average.


----------

